# My Jack Dempsey shake/stutters in the water



## JCsicklidnewbie (Mar 8, 2010)

Hello

My 6" JD is shuttering/shaking in place or in mid swim and I was hoping someone could tell me why? I remember reading a book that stated mid-swim shuttering is due to a bacteria? He will swim then stop and start shaking or he will go down near his cave and shake....the only thing I can think of is....I bought a couple of baby JDs about two months ago from P__co and they turned out to have ick...the big JD didn't seem to be affected by the ick or at least he didn't show any outwardly signs of infection. Can this issue be tied to the ick or is this something else and how do I treat it?

thanks


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Is there a female or another male in the tank? I know mbuna, peacocks and Tangs shimmy to display for females or to show aggression to males.


----------



## JCsicklidnewbie (Mar 8, 2010)

Yes I have both another female and male in the tank. I hope that's the case for me and he's just showing off? Like I said, outwardly he appears to be fine, however he stops to shake ever so often.

Thanks for the input


----------



## Babydelux3 (Jun 28, 2010)

JCsicklidnewbie said:


> Hello
> 
> My 6" JD is shuttering/shaking in place or in mid swim and I was hoping someone could tell me why? I remember reading a book that stated mid-swim shuttering is due to a bacteria? He will swim then stop and start shaking or he will go down near his cave and shake....the only thing I can think of is....I bought a couple of baby JDs about two months ago from P__co and they turned out to have ick...the big JD didn't seem to be affected by the ick or at least he didn't show any outwardly signs of infection. Can this issue be tied to the ick or is this something else and how do I treat it?
> 
> thanks


That could be ich.. sounds like it. I'd keep an eye on him, and keep looking for spots.


----------



## JCsicklidnewbie (Mar 8, 2010)

DJRansome

Remember my post about ick and you responded with the comment that males shimmy.....look at this....http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected] ... 366583119/ maybe you were right! I have have JD fry in my tank and I don't know what to do! I didn't even know she was a female! wow! does anyone need some JD fry?

available for pick in HI...I read online that they should remain with the parents for 3wks and the JDs are very protective.

thanks again


----------

